# installer OS 10.3 sur mon iBook 12' G3 500



## fafi (19 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
je souhaite installer OS 10.3 sur mon iBook 12' G3 500.
Est-ce possible directement ou faut-il mettre à jour le firmware ?
J'ai 128 mo de ram est-ce que ca peut suffire provisoirement ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

fafi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je souhaite installer OS 10.3 sur mon iBook 12' G3 500.
> Est-ce possible directement ou faut-il mettre à jour le firmware ?
> J'ai 128 mo de ram est-ce que ca peut suffire provisoirement ?
> Merci pour vos réponses



Salut.

Pour le firmware je sais pas pour l'ibook... concernant les 128 mo c'est le minium syndical, mais tu vas ramer sévère.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)

128 de RAM c'est déconseillé car OS X est très gourmand.
Il n'y a pas de mise à jour firmware à faire pour ton ibook.


----------



## Titov (25 Mai 2004)

J'ai un iBook 500 depuis 2001. J'ai installé MacOs X, le 1, 2 et 3. L'OS a toujours bien fonctionné, il est vrai que j'ai 384 Mo de SDRAM. J'ai conservé une partition avec MacOs 9.2 car il ya encore des applications pro qui ne connaissent pas et qui ne connaîtront jamais le X.

Tout est impecable et stable. Ce n'est pas un foudre de guerre mais pour la bureautique, internet itinérant et l'utilisation de Graphic Converter pour visionner les tofos, c'est suffisant.

Aujourd'hui j'hésite. Augmenter ma RAM et mettre un autre DD (car 10 Go c'est étroit) ou bien le revendre et en acheter un autre. J'ai pas beaucoup de soussous dans la popoche... Au fait combien ça coûterait de l'upgrader?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2004)

moi, avec mon 600, je me suis posé la meme question... mais je pense franchement que maintenant vaudrait mieux que le change plutot que je l'upgrade.

concernant la rame... tu vas depenser 100 pour avoir une barette de 512, tu n'auras plus qu'a jeter la barette de 256... et la dif ne sera pas flagrante... 
concernant le dd, c'est egalement bcp de sous, puis des risques, et il arrivera un moment ou ton ibook sera completement dépassé de toutes maniéres... la meilleure solution a mon avis, c'est l'achat d'un disque externe de 80Go (t'auras de quoi voir venir, puis tu le conserveras tjrs qd t'auras vendu ton ibook, et que t'en seras acheter un nouveau ).


----------



## itanamarko (26 Avril 2009)

Salut! 

J'ai à peu près la même question. J'ai un ibook 500 G3 avec 640 MB de mémoire (c'est ce que je lis dans "about this mac". Il est de 2001, avec deux ports USB. 

J'ai le système mac os C 10.1, et des applications mac os 9 classic (je ne sais d'ailleurs pas pourquoi et à quoi ça sert....)


Pourrais je installer un système plus récent - mac os 10.3 ou 4, qu'en pensez vous? 

merci de vos suggestions....


----------



## soleil91 (26 Avril 2009)

bonjou
voici le tableau apple des firmwares=

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=fr_FR


pour connaitre les possibilités de ram de nos macs chéris voici par exemple=
http://www.estock.fr/
ou
http://www.visioninfo.qc.ca/spip.php?rubrique14
ou
http://www.ramshopping.fr/configura...P&RamShopSID=d115404b296d3667dce20c6093e40117

à+++++++++++


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

selon mactracker tu es DEJA au max de ram ( 640)


----------



## soleil91 (26 Avril 2009)

bonjour
voici les fiches   panther et tiger pour savoir si la configuration est suffisante=


http://www.gete.net/dossiers/panther/utilitaires.php
tout en haut dans les rubriques grisées


http://www.configmac.com/tiger.php

à+++++++


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

en theorie c'est suffisant
( j'ai  pas pris la peine de le préciser)

mais ca va etre juste juste pour tiger ( roue qui tourne)


----------



## itanamarko (27 Avril 2009)

Merci, c'est super sympa! Je me lance....


----------



## lpl (28 Avril 2009)

J'ai un ibook G3 500 Mhz 640 Mo 80 Go avec tiger mais ça rame pas mal, c'est bon juste pour un poste de bureautique ou de secours.

lpl


----------



## soleil91 (28 Avril 2009)

bonjour - en effet c'est un félin un peu lourd pour si peu de ram - je découvre en ayant depuis peu un cube avec 760 de ram que panther tourne fort correctement  - n'oublions pas que les macs ( j'ai débuté avec un emac de 256 de ram en 10 3  mais la ram peut passer à 1 go ) étaient fort faiblement équipés  -malheureusement le ibook  g3 de notre ami est déjà au top ram !!

mais je m'apprête à tenter l'installation du tiger sur ce cube et je vais y perdre en souplesse ...
mais certaines applications audio et photo ne sont que tiger alors ....  c'est cornélien -

pour info=
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/stats/ibook_500.html

dans la rubrique  ram il y a un lien marqué  how   qui renvoie à la ram évolutive 

à+++++++


----------



## ben206stras (28 Avril 2009)

soleil91 a dit:


> bonjour - en effet c'est un félin un peu lourd pour si peu de ram - je découvre en ayant depuis peu un cube avec 760 de ram que panther tourne fort correctement - n'oublions pas que les macs ( j'ai débuté avec un emac de 256 de ram en 10 3 mais la ram peut passer à 1 go ) étaient fort faiblement équipés -malheureusement le ibook g3 de notre ami est déjà au top ram !!


Je ne suis pas d'accord, 760Mo de RAM ne sont aps un problème pour faire tourner Tiger, tout comme 512Mo. Mais j'ai pu vérifier que Tiger fonctionne relativement très bien aussi à 320Mo de RAM.

Par contre, pour moi, là où il y a problème, c'est au niveau des 500Mhz du processeur, c'est ça qui fait ramer Tiger.


----------



## lpl (28 Avril 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Par contre, pour moi, là où il y a problème, c'est au niveau des 500Mhz du processeur, c'est ça qui fait ramer Tiger.



Je suis d'accord avec toi Tiger tourne très bien sur un 12" G4 867 Mhz avec 640 Mo de ram, le G4 fait la différence. Le G3 est trop lent.

lpl


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

concretement la fluidité d'un OS dépend de la RAM ( memoire) ET de la cadence du processeur

Et tiger sur des processeurs anciens cadencés bas , ben ca rame
c'est incontournable
c'est le cas de beaucoup de G3 , sauf les derniers plus rapides


----------



## ben206stras (28 Avril 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Par contre, pour moi, là où il y a problème, c'est au niveau des 500Mhz du processeur, c'est ça qui fait ramer Tiger.


En fait, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que même si fafi dope sa machine en RAM, Tiger aura tout de même du mal de fonctionner à cause du processeur.


----------

